# Wonderboy Loses Key Ruling In Case, Looks Like He'll Lose Millions



## 86TDFWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

Ahahahahahahahaha, douchebag doper!! It couldn't happen to a nicer guy. I'm glad. I hope he's forced to pay back EVERY SINGLE DOLLAR he's made through his fraud. 

Y! SPORTS


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

You should tweat this, Mr. LeMond.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

It's a good thing that all dopers ever have paid back everything they earned.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

the vendetta continues


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, he as a net worth of somewhere around 125 million. I'm sure that after all the settlements and lawsuits he will still be ahead and live a comfortable life. He is a prime example of why cyclist dope, at the end of the day the rewards outweigh the risk.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Red90 said:


> Well, he as a net worth of somewhere around 125 million. I'm sure that after all the settlements and lawsuits he will still be ahead and live a comfortable life. He is a prime example of why cyclist dope, at the end of the day the rewards outweigh the risk.


LA was likely smart enough to know that he could eventually be caught and sheltered lots of his assets in the event that ever happened.

if the OP thinks the financial sanctions will turn Lance into a homeless person, he's pretty clueless.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oxtox said:


> LA was likely smart enough to know that he could eventually be caught and sheltered lots of his assets in the event that ever happened.
> 
> if the OP thinks the financial sanctions will turn Lance into a homeless person, he's pretty clueless.


I predict that Lance will make even more money by the way of book or movie deals. If he had not doped, I don't think he would have been able to achieve the financial lifestyle he has now even after all the aftermath of his admission.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Red90 said:


> I predict that Lance will make even more money by the way of book or movie deals. If he had not doped, I don't think he would have been able to achieve the financial lifestyle he has now even after all the aftermath of his admission.


If he didn't dope, he probably wouldn't have had much of a pro career, if one at all. Keep in mind guys like Farrar might be clean and RBR users think he should be tossed to the curb.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> the vendetta continues


It's called karma.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Red90 said:


> I predict that Lance will make even more money by the way of book or movie deals. If he had not doped, I don't think he would have been able to achieve the financial lifestyle he has now even after all the aftermath of his admission.


I still think Armstrong should become the spokesman for some big pharma company, preferably one that produces testosterone replacement therapy medication.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> I still think Armstrong should become the spokesman for some big pharma company, preferably one that produces testosterone replacement therapy medication.


Won't that upset the MAMILs who take testosterone supplements?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Won't that upset the MAMILs who take testosterone supplements?


Interesting point. Someone should do a survey on this message board. Only masters racers currently taking TRT can reply.

*Does Armstrong's endorsement of Androgel make you want to:*
a) switch TO Androgel
b) switch AWAY from Androgel
c) leave it up to your urologist
d) I can't get this stupid Obamacare website to work!


We might be able to get a good sample size from this Doping Subforum alone.


Lemond could come clean and endorse a competing testosterone product. His could be targeted towards bitter older guys who don't even think about racing any more but have nothing else going on in life.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> LA was likely smart enough to know that he could eventually be caught and sheltered lots of his assets in the event that ever happened.
> 
> if the OP thinks the financial sanctions will turn Lance into a homeless person, he's pretty clueless.


Considering LA would be the type of person to shelter his assets, I'm wondering if his biggest sponsors would go after him if he tried that. After all, if Nike alone blew $40 million on him, I don't think they would mind putting out 10-20% of that sum as the finder's fee for whoever brings him in dead or alive...off the books, of course.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

SauronHimself said:


> Considering LA would be the type of person to shelter his assets, I'm wondering if his biggest sponsors would go after him if he tried that. After all, if Nike alone blew $40 million on him, I don't think they would mind putting out 10-20% of that sum as the *finder's fee for whoever brings him in dead or alive*...off the books, of course.












Dead or alive, you are coming with me!


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> Considering LA would be the type of person to shelter his assets, I'm wondering if his biggest sponsors would go after him if he tried that. After all, if Nike alone blew $40 million on him, I don't think they would mind putting out 10-20% of that sum as the finder's fee for whoever brings him in dead or alive...off the books, of course.


I would think that sponsors like Nike have already reaped the benefits in sales and merchandise during the time that Lance was succeeding in his career. Unless there is some clause in their agreement that Lance has to cycle clean, I wouldn't think that they would go after him. Even all the lawsuits now, I believe that they will eventually come to some settlement much lower than what was paid to lance. I'm sure that in the Postal Service lawsuit, Lance will claim that the Postal service got the publicity and benefits that his contract was intended for and they didn't suffer any damage. Both parties will argue and eventually come to a number that is acceptable to close the case.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Even if Nike paid him $40 mil, it doesn't mean that all the exposure, publicity and goodwill were lost when the truth came out.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

just remember the rules in America...if you rob a convenience store and get $93, you'll do hard time.

if you engage in big-dollar embezzlement, insider trading, cheat/rig pro sporting events, etc. there's probably not going to be all that much hell to pay...you'll end up with a slightly tarnished image and likely a major stash of dough.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Oxtox said:


> just remember the rules in America...if you rob a convenience store and get $93, you'll do hard time.
> 
> if you engage in big-dollar embezzlement, insider trading, cheat/rig pro sporting events, etc. there's probably not going to be all that much hell to pay...you'll end up with a slightly tarnished image and likely a major stash of dough.



^^^^^^ This....and if you save the world from cancer you're good.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The Bad Sleep Well.

Yes, I'm reminded of the title of the 1960 Kurosawa film.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> Interesting point. Someone should do a survey on this message board. Only masters racers currently taking TRT can reply.
> 
> *Does Armstrong's endorsement of Androgel make you want to:*
> a) switch TO Androgel
> ...


I don't think big pharma wants to be associated with a doper who got cancer. 

Even if its not logical, theres a subconcious ick factor. Like how restaurants din't hire overweight servers. Diners might subconsciously associate that with the food.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Won't that upset the MAMILs who take testosterone supplements?


all the 40 year old men on T and ****** complaining about athletes and their 'performance enhancing'


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Red90 said:


> Well, he as a net worth of somewhere around 125 million. I'm sure that after all the settlements and lawsuits he will still be ahead and live a comfortable life. He is a prime example of why ATHLETES dope, at the end of the day the rewards outweigh the risk.


Fixed it for you. 

Actually, should just say people. Ever have a couple cups of coffee to put in a lste night at the office.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

NJBiker72 said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> Actually, should just say people. Ever have a couple cups of coffee to put in a lste night at the office.


wow did you sign a contract saying you won't drink coffee in the office at night? brutal.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

den bakker said:


> wow did you sign a contract saying you won't drink coffee in the office at night? brutal.


No, my boss would encourage me to if helps work longer. He will often send out a secretary to get better coffee for the team.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

NJBiker72 said:


> No, my boss would encourage me to if helps work longer. He will often send out a secretary to get better coffee for the team.


then what's the relevance to people signing they will not take certain drugs and treatments while competing?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> all the 40 year old men on T and ****** complaining about athletes and their 'performance enhancing'


During one of the 60 Minutes pieces against Lance, I noticed multiple TV ads for testosterone (and even more for erectile dysfunction) and wondered if this was planned irony.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

den bakker said:


> then what's the relevance to people signing they will not take certain drugs and treatments while competing?


Oh, you mean you believe the team's don't want them to dope?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

NJBiker72 said:


> Oh, you mean you believe the team's don't want them to dope?


ehm no.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Didn't just post the pic because it contains profanity.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> Even if Nike paid him $40 mil, it doesn't mean that all the exposure, publicity and goodwill were lost when the truth came out.



Oh really you think the millions of people around the world ran out and return all the Nike products they bought and used over the last decade because he was exposed as a doper. Whatever Nike paid him was a much smaller sum than they made off of him. You're letting your anger cloud your judgement. News flash....Nike, Oakley, Michelob don't really give a ship. They made their money and have moved on to the next star athlete. It's no sweat off their undercarriage.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Oxtox said:


> just remember the rules in America...if you rob a convenience store and get $93, you'll do hard time.
> 
> if you engage in big-dollar embezzlement, insider trading, cheat/rig pro sporting events, etc. there's probably not going to be all that much hell to pay...you'll end up with a slightly tarnished image and likely a major stash of dough.


more so... if you're stealing $93 you get a public defender. 93million dollars gets you a Stanford undergrad w/ a Harvard Law degree as a defender. Now the playing field is not level.


----------

